# Has anyone filled 5lb propane tank from a 20lb tank?



## alex-v

Fred Bear said:


> first time use. They freeze while I am using them. They stop working after using about 2/3 of the tank.


I know that as the contents of the tank get used up the internal temp drops to the point that frost forms on the outside of the tank. Not sure of the exact physics involved.

But, as the frost forms the internal pressure drops. If the tank is allowed to warm back up to, let's say room temperatures, then the internal pressure returns and the tank can be used until it is completely empty. Does not do much good out in an ice shanty where it might not be possible to warm the tank up in time.

Yes, the refills might leak at the valve but that is usually fixable.


----------



## Fred Bear

tommy-n said:


> The one pound tanks can get so cold they loose pressure and won't run the heater. They make some neopreon beer coozys ( I think thats what there called) or for paint ball guns that would help alot, they should be about the right size to slip over the one pounders


I have been think of trying to find something to insulate the tank while it is in use. One of these "coozys" might be the trick. Have you tried one of these?


----------



## Willie Tippit

I tried fill them 1 lb tanks up and can only get them to fill 1/2 way...the frezzing u are exspenicening is caused from the new tanks sitting out in the cold before use...warm them up inside before you go nexted time and that problem should go away...What i did is get a 5 lb tank it cost 5 bucks to fill and last a long time,It payed for it's the first 3 times i filled it this year...way more cost effective plus u dont need 3 tanks to go out with you...mark


----------



## Fred Bear

I dunno if a 5lb tank is a cheaper way to go.
http://www.amazon.com/Manchester-Tank-Equip-10054-3-Propane/dp/B000243QA0$50 just for the tank. Plus I think it would be more of a PITA to drag around on the ice. The 1lb tanks fit so nicely in the buddy heater.


----------



## emumikey

Fred Bear said:


> first time use. They freeze while I am using them. They stop working after using about 2/3 of the tank.


I used to have this problem too. The one-pounder would freeze up and I would lose my heat. I gave up and started running the 5# tank with the hose adapter. Takes the hassle out of it all. I have even taken a 20# out on the ice when the 5# was empty and I didn't have time to refill it.

I never tried, but I don't think insulating the 1# tank would help. I was having that problem even though my tanks were room temp when I headed out. I don't think insulating would help because the tanks freeze from the inside out, so you would be trapping the cold in.


----------



## Willie Tippit

Fred Bear said:


> I dunno if a 5lb tank is a cheaper way to go.
> http://www.amazon.com/Manchester-Tank-Equip-10054-3-Propane/dp/B000243QA0$50 just for the tank. Plus I think it would be more of a PITA to drag around on the ice. The 1lb tanks fit so nicely in the buddy heater.


 There 50 yes butt price out the 1lb tanks @ 3 to 5 bucks depending on where u get them take 3 with you u have say at tops 15 dollars x say 4 fishing trips =60 bucks 3 1lb tanks are say 5 to 6 lbs 5 lb tanks are 12 lbs full i fill it up every 4 th trip @4.90 ive ive fished 12 times this year and have payed for the tank after the 4th trip and its cost mein lp gas15 for the season...you dont know your pulling a very little extra weight at all.....Goood luck mark


----------



## ricochet

It can be done a friend of mine rigged it up for me,he is a genius with those brass fittings


----------



## Fred Bear

Willie Tippit said:


> There 50 yes butt price out the 1lb tanks @ 3 to 5 bucks depending on where u get them take 3 with you u have say at tops 15 dollars x say 4 fishing trips =60 bucks 3 1lb tanks are say 5 to 6 lbs 5 lb tanks are 12 lbs full i fill it up every 4 th trip @4.90 ive ive fished 12 times this year and have payed for the tank after the 4th trip and its cost mein lp gas15 for the season...you dont know your pulling a very little extra weight at all.....Goood luck mark


 You have a good point.! I may have to see if Spratts near me will refill a 5lb.


----------



## DuckDog

Yep,the one 1 lb tanks loose pressure when they get really cold. My heater needs a heater so it will run. This only happens below 20 degrees or so. I tried setting the heater on wood to insulate it from the ice, but that didn't work either. 

I just checked with another propane place. They said they won't even fill the 5 lb tank. 10lb tank is the smallest they will fill. Ricochet says he fills the 5lb tank from a 20lb tank, with the right fittings. Ricochet, Is there any other trick to it, like getting the 5lb tank cold?


----------



## ricochet

Same procedure as filling the 1lbers ,works for me .If i could figure out how to put pictures on site i would show it


----------



## alex-v

DuckDog said:


> Yep,the one 1 lb tanks loose pressure when they get really cold.


The tank does not freeze up. Frost forms on the outside because the inside contents are getting cold as the gas is used up. I don't know the physics involved and am surprised that no one has stepped forward to explain it. Once the tank warms back up it will work.



DuckDog said:


> I just checked with another propane place. They said they won't even fill the 5 lb tank.


At the corner of 10 Mile between Mound and VanDyke there is a BP gasoline and propane station. They might fill the 5 lb tanks. If not, then go 1/2 mile south towards 9 Mile. Look for VanDyke Gas and check there. I think that they will load down to 2 1/2 pound tanks. They are fussy, though, about about filling tanks over 5 years since the last certification even if the tank has an OPD valve.


----------



## DuckDog

Yep, they work just fine when they warm back up. The problem is when you have 3 cold tanks out in the middle of the lake in 10 degree weather. When I got really cold I thought about sticking one down my pants to warm it up :yikes: but decided to go in instead. I didn't want to freeze my equipment.:lol:

Alex-v, too bad that BP is so far from my house. 

I used a 20lb tank today, and it worked fine. The 20 lb tank is OK when I use my ATV or snowmobile, but is too heavy for the walk in lakes. I may try making a tank insulater from old neoprene waders to see if that helps. Thanks for all the replies, the people on this forum are great for giving advice when you have a problem.


----------



## tommy-n

Of course it will help keep the tanks warm, like I said in another post they use them on the paintball guns in cold weather for the same reasons, there not just for looks


----------



## alex-v

DuckDog said:


> Alex-v, too bad that BP is so far from my house.


Was thinking that you could dig their phone number up from the Yellow Pages and see if they would know of some propane dealer in your area.


----------



## UNCLE AL

Willie Tippit said:


> I tried fill them 1 lb tanks up and can only get them to fill 1/2 way...the frezzing u are exspenicening is caused from the new tanks sitting out in the cold before use...warm them up inside before you go nexted time and that problem should go away...What i did is get a 5 lb tank it cost 5 bucks to fill and last a long time,It payed for it's the first 3 times i filled it this year...way more cost effective plus u dont need 3 tanks to go out with you...mark


When I refill my 1lb'er and only get 1/2 filled, I throw it back in the freezer, and wait till tomorrow, and do it again, and it fill's it up. I keep my full 1lb'ers in the freezer when I'm not using them, and haven't had problems like I'm hearing on the forum. The outside gets frost on it when i'm using it, but I don't notice any issues with the buddy heater. I'm going to try filling a 5lb'er never done that, I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## ih772

UNCLE AL said:


> When I refill my 1lb'er and only get 1/2 filled, I throw it back in the freezer, and wait till tomorrow, and do it again, and it fill's it up. I keep my full 1lb'ers in the freezer when I'm not using them, and haven't had problems like I'm hearing on the forum. The outside gets frost on it when i'm using it, but I don't notice any issues with the buddy heater. I'm going to try filling a 5lb'er never done that, I'll let you know how it works.


Do you weigh your one pounders after you are done filling them? Its really easy to overfill them if you put them back in the freezer when they are half full. 

One reason you don't want to over fill them is liquid propane will start coming out instead of the gas. When the liquid spits out in your lantern or heater you WILL have giant flames shooting out of it. Been there, done that. Its not fun to have that happen inside an enclosed space.


----------



## UNCLE AL

Do any of you use a filter in the line from a 5 or 20 lb tank. I've heard that some issues can arise when not using one. This is while using a buddy heater. I have a deer blind heater that just has a burner in it, no pilot or tipover device, and have never had problems with it.


----------



## short stick

I run a 5lb tank on mine and have for years. If the propane place want to charge you for 20 lbs go some where else!! My local hardware store the i use all the time and know me well will top mine of if its not full and only have a minimum of 1 gal:d charge..i can get 2 full days on my 5lb tank and dont have to mess with the 1 lb half refills....


----------



## RichP

Digging up an ancient thread here.

In the 10 years since this thread, wondering if anyone has run across any adapter kits that make it really easy to fill a 5lb tank from a 20lb tank?


----------

